
China Is About to Bury Elon Musk in Batteries - vanburen
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-28/china-is-about-to-bury-elon-musk-in-batteries
======
everdayimhustln
If anyone knows: what's the production volume histogram across the spectrum
from sawdust-filled / sloppy process batteries on one side to Panasonic/Tesla
quality (or better?) on the other?

~~~
everdayimhustln
PS: I'm currently shopping for an road bicycle headlight that takes repairable
packs or individual cells made from 18650's so I can retrofit with NCR18650B's
(or equally good cells) at some point.

